# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  E3!

## TwerkinForTalos

Did anyone watch E3 this year? I follow it religiously. Anyone have any favorites of the showcased games? What are you looking forward to most?

I'm personally looking forward to Death Stranding, The Last of Us Part 2, Fallout 76, and like all the other games showcased, haha.

----------


## kevinjoseph

Death Stranding and The Last of Us Part 2 look good.  I would have liked to see a Silent Hill game.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

> Death Stranding and The Last of Us Part 2 look good.  I would have liked to see a Silent Hill game.



Yeah. Sad they canceled the other one. But they did an RE2 remaster. They basically completely remade it from the ground up. And tbh Death Stranding seems like it has that super uneasy/creepy Silent Hill aesthetic.

----------


## Otherside

Didn't see much of it. Only really saw the Bethesda part. Not sure about Fallout 76, still 5050 as to whether it's worth buying. Probably will end up getting Elder Scrolls Blades since its free. And it was nice to see something to do with Elder Scrolls 6, however brief and small. Also, there new IP looks interesting. Would be nice to hear more about that.

Skyrim for Alexa gave me a slight last. Least they have a sense of humour. I was half expecting them to announce that Skyrim would be ported to an Amazon Fire Stick.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

> Didn't see much of it. Only really saw the Bethesda part. Not sure about Fallout 76, still 5050 as to whether it's worth buying. Probably will end up getting Elder Scrolls Blades since its free. And it was nice to see something to do with Elder Scrolls 6, however brief and small. Also, there new IP looks interesting. Would be nice to hear more about that.
> 
> Skyrim for Alexa gave me a slight last. Least they have a sense of humour. I was half expecting them to announce that Skyrim would be ported to an Amazon Fire Stick.



The best part is that the Skyrim: Very Special Edition is real!

I just watched the Nintendo Tree House today. Smash isn't my thing but I'm actually surprisingly interested in Pokemon Let's go! It looks like they finally made some good changes.

It seemed like the Nintendo stream was interrupted though. I wish I had been able to watch the whole thing but both IGN and Gamespot had the same interruption so I guess it was on E3's part?

----------


## Otherside

> The best part is that the Skyrim: Very Special Edition is real!
> 
> I just watched the Nintendo Tree House today. Smash isn't my thing but I'm actually surprisingly interested in Pokemon Let's go! It looks like they finally made some good changes.
> 
> It seemed like the Nintendo stream was interrupted though. I wish I had been able to watch the whole thing but both IGN and Gamespot had the same interruption so I guess it was on E3's part?



It was almost pointless for PC. Came out, there were already six million mods on nexus that did the exact same thing, and the special edition did not have the many mods (and still does not) that I enjoy playing. They ended up giving the thing out to free to pc players. It's on my steam account, but I've never touched it. They've just been milking that game for cash so much. 

Huh I need to watch the Nintendo one. Seems interesting.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

> It was almost pointless for PC. Came out, there were already six million mods on nexus that did the exact same thing, and the special edition did not have the many mods (and still does not) that I enjoy playing. They ended up giving the thing out to free to pc players. It's on my steam account, but I've never touched it. They've just been milking that game for cash so much. 
> 
> Huh I need to watch the Nintendo one. Seems interesting.



The very special edition was the one for Alexa. The one they showed the commercial for. It's available on the Amazon Echo and Echo Dot. Looks hilarious. 

But yeah they have milked that game like crazy.

----------


## Otherside

> The very special edition was the one for Alexa. The one they showed the commercial for. It's available on the Amazon Echo and Echo Dot. Looks hilarious. 
> 
> But yeah they have milked that game like crazy.



For reals? I thought it was a joke.

Well that's an excuse to turn on the Fire stick. I've gotta try this.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

> For reals? I thought it was a joke.
> 
> Well that's an excuse to turn on the Fire stick. I've gotta try this.



For reals! It looks hilarious. Lots of videos online of people playing. Quite possibly the best thing to come from E3.

----------


## Lunaire

Can’t believe no one has mentioned Cyberpunk 2077 yet! Soooo hyped! ٩(๑❛ᴗ❛๑)۶

----------


## Otherside

> Can’t believe no one has mentioned Cyberpunk 2077 yet! Soooo hyped! ٩(๑❛ᴗ❛๑)۶



I watched the trailer and I will be honest, it does look good. I'm interested to see more of it when they do decide to release it. Shame the footage was shown behind closed doors.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Oh yeah I'm pretty excited about Cyberpunk. I hope we get more info on it soon.

----------

